# TT clubsport turbo technology concept for Worthersee



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi released details on a new TT concept car today dubbed the clubsport turbo. Perhaps most interesting is the 2.5 TFSI with electric turbo, which means immediate boost and thus faster off the line. Stylistically it's also quite interesting because they skipped the obvious of using TT Cup parts to make a street car and instead went with a box flare setup that has more of an IMSA GTO body kit look to it and with DTM side mount exhaust. It's pretty badass.

Jamie Vondruska from our team is headed over to Worthersee next week to see the car in person so expect further coverage of this car to come in our ongoing Worthersee coverage section.

*MORE HERE*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If Audi only would have the balls to put this on the market as the new TT RS.


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm, elect turbo? Is it using the exhaust at all to power the turbo during high rev's? and if it's using both (elect & exhaust) is it more of a hybrid? If not, would'nt it be a elect super charger then?


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Man this thing is INCREDIBLE! but as above poster mentioned, Audi wont have the balls to produce this. Wish they would produce some and market it as Porsche has with the GT3


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, it is not really a electric turbo, but more a electric centrifugal supercharger.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

not sure if it would be a matter of them not having the balls to build and sell it.. more like.. with the cost of lightening the car that much, bi-superchargered, and exotic look... if this car went to production the cost would be fairly far from the rest of the TT range.. and would actively be threatening and potentailly taking R8 sales. 

so if it did not go to production.. that would almost make sense. although I have heard some talk of TTRS moving upmarket. 

Because with this kind of performance.. why buy an R8 V10 Plus..?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The production version would never get 600 hp.
The new TT RS would get 325 kW i reckon.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> If Audi only would have the balls to put this on the market as the new TT RS.


+100 to that.:wave:
Mac


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Fined said:


> not sure if it would be a matter of them not having the balls to build and sell it.. more like.. with the cost of lightening the car that much, bi-superchargered, and exotic look... if this car went to production the cost would be fairly far from the rest of the TT range.. and would actively be threatening and potentailly taking R8 sales.
> 
> so if it did not go to production.. that would almost make sense. although I have heard some talk of TTRS moving upmarket.
> 
> Because with this kind of performance.. why buy an R8 V10 Plus..?


I kind of see where your getting at BUT..... This car would be more of a track based car. Think Porsche GT3. This car could be a similar style car that many wouldnt drive because of the harsh ride, loudness and so forth. 

I dont see why they couldnt build this in a limited run and sell them for 130k.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

FastEddie7 said:


> I kind of see where your getting at BUT..... This car would be more of a track based car. Think Porsche GT3. This car could be a similar style car that many wouldnt drive because of the harsh ride, loudness and so forth.
> 
> I dont see why they couldnt build this in a limited run and sell them for 130k.


True enough, if it were only a few cars and at that price point it couldn't really hurt anything. And the market for parts off the track focused cars could be on par with the market for GT3 parts for non GT3 911. plenty of guys are bolting GT3 parts on.. which I would imagine helps out porsche pocketbook as well, assuming these are new parts. 

If audi would develop the TT as porsche has developed the 911... that would be cool.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*"in the wild"*


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

If Audi is not going to make this car, would a aftermarket supplier *pleaaassseee* make this body work as a Gen 2 kit!? You can skip the track rear spoiler, and just use the standard RS spoiler!

Maybe I can find a smashed RS and add this to..........


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

81 pictures here: http://www.audi4ever.com/v2/gallery/show/835

Video's here: http://www.audi4ever.com/v2/blog/de...-2015-inkl-Audi-TT-Clubsport-Turbo/index.html


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing R5T. I really like the continuity of the vertical lines of the headlights in the front bumper. Hope they keep that for the production TT RS. It kinda justifies the existence of these lines.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Znywokh7g


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

R5T said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Znywokh7g


Looks even better in the wild! Why they always tease with such beautiful concept designs that looks production ready but never release ... but come out horrific ones like the new Q7 :banghead: ... This looks even better than the new R8.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Fined said:


> True enough, if it were only a few cars and at that price point it couldn't really hurt anything. And the market for parts off the track focused cars could be on par with the market for GT3 parts for non GT3 911. plenty of guys are bolting GT3 parts on.. which I would imagine helps out porsche pocketbook as well, assuming these are new parts.
> 
> If audi would develop the TT as porsche has developed the 911... that would be cool.


It would be kickass, but it mostly just wishful thinking. I would LOVE to have this be built. It bold and makes a statement. I was in love with the A3 clubsport last year and if it had been the RS3 (with widebody and looks) i would have bought it (assuming it would have been priced below 70k). 

I remember reading somewhere that they were considering building a TT with GT3 features (i.e being a more track purpose car, no radio etc). If this is it i would be blown away and have to start serously saving because to me, this is the BEST looking Audi ive ever layed eyes on.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

In the last video it is said at the end that the design of this clubsport is in big line how the next TT RS will look like, so there i hope for a bold look.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

the front angle, side profile, and front 3/4 shot is just perfect. Love it .. I like it even better than last years awesome TT Concept


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

tt-ho said:


> the front angle, side profile, and front 3/4 shot is just perfect. Love it .. I like it even better than last years awesome TT Concept


This TT Clubsport Turbo looks so much better with this wide body, then the wide round wheel arches the previous TT concept had.
According to a quote based on a Audi say is this TT Clubsport Turbo design in big line the look of the new TT RS.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Drooooollll Is Audi going to make a 911 GT3 RS competitor? Looks like this could be it if they sold this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

fjork_duf said:


> Drooooollll Is Audi going to make a 911 GT3 RS competitor? Looks like this could be it if they sold this.


Not really, this is a concept.
The best that can come from this is the new TT RS, in a more civilized design, with full interior and "NO" roll-bar and lightweigh bucket-seats, and in the best case scenario a around 400 hp engine.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/24dQHSl2Sxc


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

R5T said:


> Not really, this is a concept.
> The best that can come from this is the new TT RS, in a more civilized design, with full interior and "NO" roll-bar and lightweigh bucket-seats, and in the best case scenario a around 400 hp engine.


:-( 

I just need to keep saving my pennies for a used GT3 then


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

fjork_duf said:


> :-(
> 
> I just need to keep saving my pennies for a used GT3 then


Have you seen the prices? you can buy a 991 TTS for the same or less money.That would be my choice,but waiting to see what comes with the 991.2 Turbo engines.Still a new C4GTS is twice the money [configured] that a new TTRS would be.4WD is so much better for all seasons and for getting the power down
Mac


----------



## jkmalsoe12 (Jun 10, 2015)

*reply*

thats a dream car



audi service


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

And it will be only that.


----------

